# Worst concept for an album



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

My vote goes for In a Metal Mood by Pat Boone 

Crazy Train


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*I think I win.*










I mean really, what were they thinking?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Can one vote for Queen the musical?....only because the concept is a rip off from 2112....which along with Operation Mindcrime, Tommy and Thick as a Brick (albeit, techically a one song album) are among my favorites.

Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


Yeah that's right up there.

Yikes!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> I mean really, what were they thinking?



But it's so funny--I laughed my head off.



Well not literally.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

So bad it was good.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RjuC9YeXg


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I actually owned a copy of this


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I actually owned a copy of this


Scary, that looks like a horror flick for poultry.
Kinda reminded me of this one...only creepier:


----------

